# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Favorite Video Games

## Polly Kong

Not sure if there's been a thread done on this subject yet, but just  felt like posting some of my favorites. Feel free to jump in with any of  your favorite titles for whatever systems. As for me, I'll start off  with Nintendo systems.

In keeping with my fetish for lists, below  I'll list my five favorite  video games for each of Nintendo's home  consoles excluding the Wii U.  I'm excluding the Wii U because I only  have six games for it as yet and  so think that listing any top five  would be rather premature at this  early stage in the system's life span.  I'm also excluding Nintendo's  portable  systems from this list because I don't use my portables as  much as I do  the home consoles. Finally, let me say that this is by no  means to be  necessarily thought of as a list of BEST games for each  system in terms  of their production values, nor is it a list of the  top-sellers for each  system by any means (as will become particularly  obvious by the time  one gets to the latter systems). This is simply a  list of personal  favorites as determined by the comparative amount of  play time I've put  into them, nothing more. Okay, with that said, here  goes:

 NES:

 1) Dragon Warrior
 2) The Legend of Zelda
 3) Dragon Power
 4) Super Mario Bros. 2
 5) Final Fantasy

 Super NES:

 1) Final Fantasy III
 2) Chrono Trigger
 3) Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest
 4) Secret of Mana
 5) Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars

 Nintendo 64:

 1) The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
 2) Mischief Makers
 3) Banjo-Kazooie
 4) Diddy Kong Racing
 5) Jet Force Gemini

 Game Cube:

 1) Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
 2) Beyond Good and Evil
 3) Tales of Symphonia
 4) Chibi Robo!
 5) The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker

 Wii:

 1) Okami
 2) The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
 3) Muramasa: The Demon Blade
 4) Lost in Shadow
 5) Ivy the Kiwi?

----------


## Guest

Interesting...I love Legend of Zelda Windwaker/Occarana of Time/Twilight Princess, as well.

But for me it is 100% Bethesda Softworks for the win!  Morrowind and Skyrim are my favorites--no, Skyrim is my real life, this one is fake.

I also like Bioware Dragon Age series.

----------

Polly Kong (02-08-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Polly Kong

Have you seen The Zelda Project?

Amazing photographs.

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

Call of Duty United Offensive
Red Orchestra
Red Orchestra II
Battlefield II and III

----------


## Guest

> Call of Duty United Offensive
> Red Orchestra
> Red Orchestra II
> Battlefield II and III


How could I have guessed  :Smile:

----------


## Coolwalker

I liked Diablo a few years ago and am playing Diablo III now, but I'm not impressed.

----------


## The XL

This is right up my ally.  Will make comprehensive list in about 10 minutes when I get the time.

----------


## The XL

> How could I have guessed


I want to see Rinnies list.

----------


## Guest

> I want to see Rinnies list.


Wii

Twilight Princess
Skyward Sword
Sonic Generations
Sonic and the Black Night
Sonic and the Secret Rings

Playstation
Parappa the Rapper
Robot Pit
Twisted Metal

Playstation II
Shadow the Hedgehog
UnJammer Lammy

Xbox
Morrowind
Morrowind
Morrowind
Morrowind

Xbox360
Oblivion
Dragon Age Origins
Sonic Unleashed
Skyrim
Skyrim
Skyrim
Skyrim
Skyrim

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013),The XL (02-07-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm with X. I'll get a nice list going when I get home.

----------


## The XL

Playstation:

1. Final Fantasy 7
2. Xenogears
3. Final Fantasy 8
4. Final Fantasy 9
5. Driver

XBox 360:

1. NBA 2k13
2. UFC Undisputed 2013
3. WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007
4. Grand Theft Auto 4
5. Marvel vs Capcom 3

Super Nintendo

1. Chrono Trigger
2. Final Fantasy 3(6)
3. Street Fighter 2
4. Dragonball Z: Chou Saiya Densetsu(Released in Japanese only)
5. Super Punch Out

Nintendo: 

1. Mike Tysons Punch Out
2. Mario Bros
3. Mario Bros 3
4. Double Dragon
5. Double Dragon 2

My Top 10 of all time:

1.  Final Fantasy 7(Playstation)
2.  Xenogears(Playstation)
3.  Marvel vs Capcom 2(Arcade)
4.  Romance of the Three Kingdoms 8(PS2)
5.  Final Fantasy 8(Playstation)
6.  Romance of the Three Kingdoms 9(PS2)
7.  Dragonball Z: Attack of the Sayians(Nintendo DS)
8.  NBA 2K13(XBox 360)
9.  Dragonball Z:  Chou Saiya Densetsu(SNES)
10. Grand Theft Auto 4(XBox 360)

I'm only 24, but most of the stuff I play is relatively old school, aside from modern sports games, which I naturally play on 360.

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

How the fuck could I forget Pokemon?    Knock the last two off my top 10, and replace them with Pokemon Red/Blue, and Pokemon Gold/Silver.  How could I forsake my childhood by omitting Pokemon?

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## Guest

Oh...Sega Genesis: Sonic, TMNT, Mortal Kombat.

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

TMNT for the Arcade was the shit.  I forgot about that one too.  Damn.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Sega Gen - Sonic Spinball
PS1 - Einhander
PS2 - Twisted Metal Black
PS3 - Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway
Xbox 360 - Fallout 3

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

I'll assume nobody here has ever heard of Einhander.  :Grin: 
Here's a tune from the soundtrack:


Gets me pumped every time.

----------


## OceanloverOH

I'm a fan of old-school role-playing games for the PC, mostly written and created by independent developers and marketed in a simple 2D format like RPG Maker.  The focus is on the story and the role-playing elements, NOT the graphics.  I actually beta test for several developers, a few games every year.  For some of the "indies", English is not their first language, so assisting with smooth, intelligent English dialogue is always a fun challenge.  Beta testing is not a paying job, it's just fun to help make each game the best game you can.  Most developers will put you in the story as a non-playable character (a character with just a line or two, not important to the story) and provide you with a free copy of the completed game in thanks for helping test it.  Here's a screen shot of my NPC character in a game I beta tested several years ago. 



My favorites in this genre are the Aveyond Series, by Amaranth Games; and anything by Eridani Games (I will be beta testing a new game for Eridani later this month, for possible release in March).

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## Magnum

The Elder Scrolls IV: *Oblivion*  is a game i often return to. Another great game is The Saboteur. I love WW2 games.

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

> I'm a fan of old-school role-playing games for the PC, mostly written and created by independent developers and marketed in a simple 2D format like RPG Maker.  The focus is on the story and the role-playing elements, NOT the graphics.  I actually beta test for several developers, a few games every year.  For some of the "indies", English is not their first language, so assisting with smooth, intelligent English dialogue is always a fun challenge.  Beta testing is not a paying job, it's just fun to help make each game the best game you can.  Most developers will put you in the story as a non-playable character (a character with just a line or two, not important to the story) and provide you with a free copy of the completed game in thanks for helping test it.  Here's a screen shot of my NPC character in a game I beta tested several years ago. 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites in this genre are the Aveyond Series, by Amaranth Games; and anything by Eridani Games (I will be beta testing a new game for Eridani later this month, for possible release in March).


WTH happened to my picture?  It went into the Twilight Zone or something.  Let me try to re-link it........
Ann in Nexus of Souls.JPG

----------


## The XL

I always wanted to create my own RPG, but that shit on the RPG maker series was time consuming and confusing.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I always wanted to create my own RPG, but that shit on the RPG maker series was time consuming and confusing.


Ooooo, I bet you'd be good at it!  Tell you what, you write it and develop it; I'll proof and beta for you, and not charge you a cent.  Deal?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Eh, screw it. I only play two games regularly and they are also my favorites: World of Warcraft and The Lord of the Rings Online.

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't play those games but my sons love and I have no idea what it is called but they play it online where you are at war with another team. They all have their own screen names.

----------


## Trinnity

I don't play vid games...but there was one I liked....Secret Service. Yeah, I know.....



I got good at it. Went through all the levels and even got the bomb on a time limit.

----------


## Roadmaster

Black ops two, just asked one of my sons.

----------


## Trinnity

I liked space invaders and pac man. Yeah, I'm not on top of the viddy games. Don't care. I've got bigger fish to fry - real life.

----------


## Guest

> I liked space invaders and pac man. Yeah, I'm not on top of the viddy games. Don't care. I've got bigger fish to fry - real life.


Play Skyrim.  Go to Riften.  Ask for Brynjolf.  You'll thank me.  Thief.  Scottish accent.  Need I say more?

----------


## Roadmaster

I use to like the old dos ones spear and wolfenstein. I know I spelled them wrong but won every level. Still play roller-coaster tycoon with my granddaughter when she visits.

----------


## The XL

Oh yeah, I forgot the Phoenix Wright series for the DS, those games are awesome.  They're right up your ally Rina, you play as a defense attorney.

----------

Polly Kong (02-09-2013)

----------


## Polly Kong

I've (almost) always been a Sonic fan myself. The original Sonic the Hedgehog for the Genesis was the first game I ever got. (That's right, treason! I had both the Genesis _and_ the Super NES back in the 16-bit era.  :Big Grin:  ) I wouldn't say that Sonic has particularly amazed me since Sonic Adventure 2, but I really like a lot of the newest Sonic titles, including Sonic Colors, Sonic 4, Sonic Generations, and the new Sonic kart racers. I think they're _finally_ starting to back on track after roughly a decade of mediocrity. 

As you can tell from my list in the OP though, my preference is definitely for fantasy RPGs and adventure games, though I also like lots of puzzle games these days too. I don't really care much for the modern, Western MMO-RPGs. Once RPGs started going multi-player, that's when the genre started going downhill, IMO. Although I don't hate them all, shooting games, fighting games, and (conventional) sports games are my least favorite genres.

----------

The XL (02-09-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Ooooo, I bet you'd be good at it!  Tell you what, you write it and develop it; I'll proof and beta for you, and not charge you a cent.  Deal?


Sure.  When I got a little more free time, you got yourself a deal.  I'll let you know.

----------


## The XL

> I've (almost) always been a Sonic fan myself. The original Sonic the Hedgehog for the Genesis was the first game I ever got. (That's right, treason! I had both the Genesis _and_ the Super NES back in the 16-bit era.  ) I wouldn't say that Sonic has particularly amazed me since Sonic Adventure 2, but I really like a lot of the newest Sonic titles, including Sonic Colors, Sonic 4, Sonic Generations, and the new Sonic kart racers. I think they're _finally_ starting to back on track after roughly a decade of mediocrity. 
> 
> As you can tell from my list in the OP though, my preference is definitely for fantasy RPGs and adventure games, though I also like lots of puzzle games these days too. I don't really care much for the modern, Western MMO-RPGs. Once RPGs started going multi-player, that's when the genre started going downhill, IMO. Although I don't hate them all, shooting games, fighting games, and (conventional) sports games are my least favorite genres.


You seem like a Nintendo mark, but all the best JRPGs ever made were on the Playstation.  Dozens of RPGs on the PS were at least 8/10 caliber games.

----------


## Polly Kong

I agree that the original PlayStation had a lot of great RPGs. I particularly enjoyed Final Fantasy VII and VIII. But the Super NES has a larger library of real classics that I enjoy, by a slight margin. I also really liked the Lunar games for Sega CD (which fortunately were later re-released as a package deal for the PlayStation!).

----------


## Guest

> I've (almost) always been a Sonic fan myself. The original Sonic the Hedgehog for the Genesis was the first game I ever got. (That's right, treason! I had both the Genesis _and_ the Super NES back in the 16-bit era.  ) I wouldn't say that Sonic has particularly amazed me since Sonic Adventure 2, but I really like a lot of the newest Sonic titles, including Sonic Colors, Sonic 4, Sonic Generations, and the new Sonic kart racers. I think they're _finally_ starting to back on track after roughly a decade of mediocrity. 
> 
> As you can tell from my list in the OP though, my preference is definitely for fantasy RPGs and adventure games, though I also like lots of puzzle games these days too. I don't really care much for the modern, Western MMO-RPGs. Once RPGs started going multi-player, that's when the genre started going downhill, IMO. Although I don't hate them all, shooting games, fighting games, and (conventional) sports games are my least favorite genres.


Sonic Generations and Sonic Colors ruled!  Unfortunately they came out at the same time as Skyrim, so they got less of my attention than they normally would.

----------


## Cap

Best game evah.




(from a master chocobo breeder)

----------

